# Russell Crowe!!  Maximus!!



## Sage Orion (May 24, 2004)

I so want to chat about Russell and his lastest performances 
in Gladiator, A Beautiful Mind, Master & Commander,  etc....... 

He is something and a brilliante actor on the big screen!!

I love him......do you??

I hope he stars in many more films.....especially action/historical films!!

What do you think about Russell Crowe???


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 24, 2004)

I like the footage of Russell beating up journalists.  Typical Aussie.  Excellent.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 24, 2004)

I love Russell!!!!   He's the Greatest!!!!


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 24, 2004)

He was very good in Gladiator, though he struggled with his accent in certain parts. Still, much more evocative emotionally than oft-debated twats like Orlando Bloom. Crowe's personal life aside, I think he's one of the leading actors of the pre-middle age generation.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 25, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I like the footage of Russell beating up journalists. Typical Aussie. Excellent.


_:: grumbles_

_:: contemplates going him with his own vaunted claw hammer to teach him a few lessons about racial defemation_

_:: decides he shouldn't be suprised, as what would bloody poms know about politeness, and then sighs. _


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 25, 2004)

I was waiting for this precise response.

The 'doing me with my own claw hammer' - fulfilling the stereotype.  

I am sure Russell was also disappointed with what the journalists wrote about him.

Mancs and Aussies not a good mix it would seem...

I assure you that I am joking.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 25, 2004)

Are Aussies a race yet, or still just crim brits?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 25, 2004)

I am not sure if we have cut them loose yet.


----------



## erickad71 (May 25, 2004)

I like Russell Crowe *much *better than Orlando Bloom*. *Orlando is  going to have to prove himself before I change my mind about him. Right now he is only a pretty face to me.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 25, 2004)

No sense of irony.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 25, 2004)

'Ohn moi cohmahnd, ohnleash hull' > Orlando Bloom


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 25, 2004)

Have about A Beautiful Mind? Anyone seen Crowe in that?


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

I have heard it was good and won Best Picture of 2001,

no I havn't seen it yet.....but I think I'll give it a try.  

Drama is not like action, but I will see it.....at least it beats comedy!


----------



## Hypes (May 25, 2004)

Russel Crowe needs to stay away from action films, or he is going to get stuck with them for good.

He delivers his best performances in _Romper Stomper_, _The Insider_ and _A Beautiful Mind_. He should stick to the movies which challenge him as an actor, not just his sword-arm. We've enough cheap action actors.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 25, 2004)

Romper Stomper is one of the best films of all time.
Hando and Davey.  What happened to the actor who played Davey?

Best three Aussie films of all time:
1 Bad Boy Bubby
2 Romper Stomper
3 Chopper


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 25, 2004)

Wasn't he in LA Confidential as well? Still not seen that - just clips.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

I think he was.    

Do anyon else know if Russell Crowe was in LA COnfidential??


----------



## dwndrgn (May 25, 2004)

I'm not terribly fond of Russell Crowe, of course I've only seen a little of him, mostly Gladiator and I wasn't impressed with either his acting or the film itself.  I don't think he's all that goodlooking either.  I class him with Tom Cruise, ie. I find them nominal actors and am confused as to why people find them to be attractive.  Maybe I'm just wierd.


----------



## Hypes (May 25, 2004)

He's _far_ superior to Tom Cruise's level. I suggest you go have a look at the above mentioned movies before you class him with that buffoon.

Daniel Pollock (Davey of _ Romper Stomper_) killed himself, Peter.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

You have to study the characters in the movies before 

you can put an academy award winner like Russell down!!  

I don't think you know what acting, movies are even about, dwndrgn.


----------



## Hypes (May 25, 2004)

> I don't think you know what acting, movies are even about, dwndrgn.



That's really not a nice statement to make. And besides, the Awards mean _nothing_ whatsoever.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

The awards are great!!  It awards the best talents of the bunch!!  

I love to watch the awards.......!!

(I'm sorry if I offended you.)


----------



## Hypes (May 25, 2004)

Awards have very little to do with skill, and talent. They are primarily focused around who grossed the most money, and who did the most lobbying.

No, I wasn't offended, as it was directed at dwndrgn, and I shan't take offense on her behalf.


----------



## littlemissattitude (May 25, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I'm not terribly fond of Russell Crowe, of course I've only seen a little of him, mostly Gladiator and I wasn't impressed with either his acting or the film itself. I don't think he's all that goodlooking either. I class him with Tom Cruise, ie. I find them nominal actors and am confused as to why people find them to be attractive. Maybe I'm just wierd.


Like Russell Crowe.  Don't like Tom Cruise.  Crowe can act, when given the chance to do so; I've only ever seen Cruise really act in one film ("Born on the Fourth of July", which was very good).  And, I do find Russell Crowe quite attractive, but don't get the Tom Cruise thing at all.  But that isn't weird-making, dwndrgn - attractiveness is purely subjective.  I don't get why anyone finds Leonardo DiCaprio attractive, either.

And, yes, Russell Crowe was in "L.A. Confidential", which is a great film and would have been no matter who was in it.  Still, Crowe, Kevin Spacey (another one of my favorites), and the rest of the cast improve already-great material.


----------



## Hypes (May 25, 2004)

Yes, Crowe delivered a great performance in _L.A. Confidential_.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 25, 2004)

I still love Maximus!!   Quote  "Strength and Honor!"


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 26, 2004)

Ah it was Daniel Pollock who iced himself, and that is where the rumours of Russell's demise came from.  I was surprised when the apparently dead Crowe starred in LA Confidential as you can imagine.  LA Confidential is a great movie.  Crowe and Pierce do a stirling job.  Romper Stomper and The Insider are his best acting roles to date.  I was going to mention Proof of Life as a joke, but then some people would have taken me seriously and this thread would have spiralled even further from redemption.  The Quick and the Dead where he plays the fallen priest.... painful...

The Cruiser is a fine man.  Maverick - how can you abuse the guy who played Maverick?

The oscars are crap.  Rocky won the oscar in the same nomination as Raging Bull.  Rocky is a great film, but Raging Bull is a masterpeice!  I believe that Cocoon won an oscar.  Mac and Me was nominated for four oscars.  (I made the Mac and Me bit up, couldn't help myself.)

*Daniel Pollock rest in peace.  A fine actor if ever there was one.*


----------



## Sage Orion (May 26, 2004)

Maximus Desimus Meridius......the greatest of all Gladiators!!  

I love that movie!! 

Oh....I also love Master and Commander!!  He was great in that!!  

Captian of a wonderful ship......very sexy!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 26, 2004)

Master and Commander is his only film that I haven't seen yet.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 26, 2004)

Oh....trust me, its good!!

He can rock my ship anytime!!  

(Sorry am I getting off again?)  

I think it was the party....which is still going on!


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 26, 2004)

L.A Confidential was a great film, but it had some massive talents other the Crowe involved. Spacey is a great actor, but IMO Guy Pierce is the best actor of the current generation. He's like a Depp with greater talent and role discretion. In LA Pierce was far superior to Crowe, and I think always will be. Gladiator was a wicked film not due to its acting but the quality of story and script. Joachim Pheonix is okay, Crowe struggled with the role, I wouldn't credit him with too much in this case...


----------



## dwndrgn (May 26, 2004)

I'm not offended, we all have our own opinions.

LittleMiss (welcome back ) yes, Cruise was good in Born on The 4th of July and he was good in Legend as well - but in my opinion that was about it.

L.A. Confidential was a good movie and I think Kevin Spacey is a wonderful actor too.

Gotta go, dogs must go out!


----------

